# Loose headphone jack



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone taken apart their phone to see why the headphone jack is so loose? I can only get sound out of one earbud but if I jam a staple into the jack, it gets enough pressure on it to work. It's driving me nuts but I don't want to jack up my only phone by taking it apart.

Do you guys have any other tips on how to rig the jack?


----------



## jwezesa (Oct 22, 2011)

Ya do what I did when my jack shit the bed last week. Buy a $49 rezound!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I just need 4 more months.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

And a little piece of copper fell off, now I have zero sound.

I have beat the hell out of this thing. Back to a 1gb mp3 player.









Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Haven't had headphone jack problems with my X(yet) but my original droid's jack is broken too and often wont connect, I will be taking the X apart once my replacement screen gets here as now I have a lot of dead pixels stretching across the screen but not going to mess with that if I can help it knowing how fragile moto makes them.

I'm not really sure why everyone says motorola has such great build quality have had more problems with these two phones than all the samsungs and htcs I've used or worked with extensively since getting into smartphones.

Anyways you could always switch to bluetooth headphones/sets that's what I did for awhile when I used an HTC that didn't even have a headphone jack(when not using a big ass USB adapter)...just dont get a motorola they are also very fragile...


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

If I can find one on the cheap I might pick one up.

While I was researching, I saw a bunch of threads about the og.

I am pretty hard on my phones. I think I need to baby my next one. I can't even count his many time I have caught my headphone cord on s filing cabinet, ripping them out and my phone falling on the floor.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

